# BMX oder 24'' Cruiser



## Supernova (28. Dezember 2003)

Einer bei uns will sich ein Bike zum Rumspringenholen, also dirt, funbox und a bissl Street!

bei uns fahren alle MTB, aber das ist für ihn zu teuer und meines achtens auch zu groß!

Der ist bloß 1,52m groß! nun weiß ich nicht was eher so für ihn gut wäre, ein BMX oder ein Cruiser!
ICh würde ihm so eher zum 24'' raten, auch wegen der option auf federgabel! 

sgat mal was dazu!


----------



## ylfcm (28. Dezember 2003)

bmx, nich weil er so klein is, aber weil es besser fuer street,ramp,dirt is. federgabel brauch man da eh nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (28. Dezember 2003)

meinst aber das er mit der größe keien probs auf nem 24'' breed bekommen würde?


----------



## Vitali (28. Dezember 2003)

entweder ein "anständiges" 24" MTB oder en BMX...Cruiser ist meiner meinung nur noch...ach egal.  

Gruss, Vitali


----------



## Supernova (28. Dezember 2003)

find ich nicht!
wenn du noch nicht so im sport drin bist, bist ja noch nciht so festgefahren auf geometrie oder so!
Warum sein MTB immer mehr richtung MTB trimmen wenn de gleich einen BMX cruiser haben kannst!

außerdem musst ja auch keine federgabel reinbauen!
Ich dachte nur so ein wenig, dass er mit nem 24'' mehr anfangen kann, da er sich ja erstmal an uns MTBlern orientiert!


----------



## Fabse (29. Dezember 2003)

ich würd och eher zum bmx raten... unter anderem kann er sich für das geld wassen 24er in anspruch nehmen würde ein richtig gängiges bmx aufbaun...


----------



## Supernova (29. Dezember 2003)

würd ich gar net mal sagen! solche hammer BMX bekommt er für 400 auchnet! außerdem sind sie dann auch min noch bei 15 kg!

und der Felt Breed wiegt nur 13 KG


----------



## [YoSHi] (29. Dezember 2003)

auf jeden fall 20" und nich son alu race teil was sofort auseinanderbricht.


----------



## Moto (29. Dezember 2003)

Der Felt Breed ist eigentlich ein Race Cruiser aber zum Anfang reicht er und die verbauten Teile sind auch O.K. Besonders die Kurbeln und die Gabel. Außerdem wiegt euer Kollege ja bei seiner Körpergrösse nicht so viel deshalb müsste der Rahmen locker halten. Allerdings würde ich bei der Geometrie keine Federgabel einbauen was den Rahmen sowieso nur unnötig belasten würde.

Guck doch mal bei www.bigboysports.de da gibt es einen haro Cruiser für knapp über 300 der ist dann auch Dirt und Street tauglich. Außerdem gibt es bei bigboy noch den Haro Nyquist Cruiser für 500. Letzterer ist auf jedenfall für den Anfang schon verdammt gut. Beide haben einen Stahlrahmen wobei der Nyquist komplett aus 4130er Chromoly besteht und der Günstigere nur die Hauptrohre aus Chromoly hat.


----------



## Supernova (29. Dezember 2003)

jepp der wiegt nur 50KG!

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum das Haro X24 2004 fast nur die hälfte des 2003er modells!
ich find aber den TR 24/2.1 von der rahmenoptik her geile! außerdem sind v-brakes dran!
Kann mir einer sagen was die Haros wiegen?

aber mein bruder meinte heut, das er warsch doch lieber ein BMX haben wöllte!
Er hat jezt 250 euro übrig! aber ich hab ihm gesagt, das er liber bissl sparen sollte(da es ja erst hieß Cruiser!)
ich find ja das Eastern Bikes Battery und das Metalhead cool! bei G&S! Sollte man da die 50 für die CroMorohre investieren? (erist blutiger anfänger)

oder schlagt mal ander bikes zwischen 250 und 350 euro vor! (son 18 KG schwein ist für son 50kg hämpfling bissl viel!)


----------



## Fabse (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Supernova _
> *würd ich gar net mal sagen! solche hammer BMX bekommt er für 400 auchnet! außerdem sind sie dann auch min noch bei 15 kg!
> 
> *



für 400 bekommst da erst recht kein gutn cruiser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde auf jeden fall zu einem BMX Raten. Cruiser sind Race, und keine Street Räder. Und der Felt erst recht nicht. Grinden kann er mit dem schonmal vergessen, weil's Alu ist. Und 20" ist zum Streetfahren auch spaßiger (finde ich zumindest). Fährt bei euch in der umgebung niemand mit einen BMX, und einen Cruiser rum? Den dann könnte er es einfach selbst versuchen.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (6. Januar 2004)

> Cruiser sind Race, und keine Street Räder



dat is doch n schmarrn.. das is sogar der punkt wo ich den vorteil am cruiser seh.. habe nen dirt cruiser.. man kann damit gut street fahren und hält auch sicher was (stahlrahmen).. und zum ab und zu mal auf die rennstrecke gehn tut man sich mit 24" eben doch leichter auch wenn das gewicht etwas hoch is..

beim 20" bmx muss man sich wirklich entscheiden.. race oder dirt street etc..

weil mit nem 20" stahl bmx auf nem race parcour strampelst dich tot.. und n alu rahmen beim streeten wird sich auch nich freuen..

hier mal mein cruiser..
die umgewöhnung von mtb auf 24" gieng recht zügig..


----------



## ylfcm (6. Januar 2004)

cruiser sind nunmal race-räder. damit is streeten nicht sonderlich angebracht. also hast du dich quasi schon entschieden, genauso wie du das beim bmx auch haettest machen muessen


----------



## [YoSHi] (6. Januar 2004)

jo, außerdem kann man sich auch 2 freiläufe kaufen und mit nem "freestyle" 20" racen.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *cruiser sind nunmal race-räder. damit is streeten nicht sonderlich angebracht. also hast du dich quasi schon entschieden, genauso wie du das beim bmx auch haettest machen muessen *



ich finde ich hab mich für nen guten kompromiss aus dirt street und race entschieden..
finde es völlig schwachsinnig zu hören dass das rad nich für street geeignet ist..



> jo, außerdem kann man sich auch 2 freiläufe kaufen und mit nem "freestyle" 20" racen.



können ja..aber wird sicher kein großer spaß...


----------



## ylfcm (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> * ich finde ich hab mich für nen guten kompromiss aus dirt street und race entschieden..
> finde es völlig schwachsinnig zu hören dass das rad nich für street geeignet ist..
> *



erstens verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso fuer dich ein guter kompromiss den höchsten stellenwert hatte. immerhin hast du 3 räder und mit dem dirt-ht kann man sicherlich besser racen als mit dem cruiser.
zweitens: wie oft faehrst du ersthaft race?
drittens: tut mir leid, dass du das schwachsinnig findest, aber so isses nunmal. nur weil der rahmen aus stahl is, heisst das noch lang nicht das er was aushält

ps: jedes rad is fuer street geeignet, die frage is nur wie lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (10. Januar 2004)

Ich würde nen 24" Cruiser empfehlen allerdings kein Alu Race Teil!!!

Ich würde das HARO TR 24/2.1 für 379 empfelen (BigBoySports , denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann fahren alle anderen bei euch MTB und wenn ihr dann ma nen bissle DH oder FR fahren wollt kann der mit nem BMX schlecht mitkommen!
Außerdem besteht bei nem Cruiser die Option auf ne Federgabel!

Gruß Bene


----------



## ChristophK (11. Januar 2004)

tja und genau der is mir und auch einigen anderen leuten gerissen.
nicht weil er zu sehr leichtbau is, sondern weil die schweißnähte einfach mal schlecht sind.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *
> 
> erstens verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso fuer dich ein guter kompromiss den höchsten stellenwert hatte. immerhin hast du 3 räder und mit dem dirt-ht kann man sicherlich besser racen als mit dem cruiser.
> ...



wollt n kompromiss weil der cruiser evtl. irgendwann das hardtail ersetzen soll..
also zum streeten macht es schon mal viel mehr spaß..
dirtjumpen konnt ich damit noch nich testen bei dem pisswetter..
und ich glaub auch nich dass der rahmen zu bruch gehen wird.. sicher.. man kriegt alles kaputt.. aber das wird noch um einiges stabiler sein als die ganzen normal street hardtails..

und mit 24" komm ich auch meinen mtb freunden bei streeten locker hinter her.. wenn wir manchmal leute mit 20" dabei haben tuen die sich oft schwer..


----------



## ylfcm (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *wollt n kompromiss weil der cruiser evtl. irgendwann das hardtail ersetzen soll.*


ok, das is einleuchtend. wollte auch nciht übermässig kritisieren. geniesse dein rad ;>





> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *
> und mit 24" komm ich auch meinen mtb freunden bei streeten locker hinter her.. wenn wir manchmal leute mit 20" dabei haben tuen die sich oft schwer.. *


dann sind das aber komische 20", ich wüsste nicht wieso ich mit meinem langsamer wäre als mit 24"


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *
> dann sind das aber komische 20", ich wüsste nicht wieso ich mit meinem langsamer wäre als mit 24" *



Wahrscheinlich fahrn se die ganze Zeit nur Treppen


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *
> dann sind das aber komische 20", ich wüsste nicht wieso ich mit meinem langsamer wäre als mit 24" *



weil man da mehr trappen muss? oder steh ich jetz voll auf'm schlauch   nen kleines rad muss sich ja viel öfters drehn um die gleiche distanz zurückzulegen..

falls ich bockmist rede... die kopfschmerzen sind schuld


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Wahrscheinlich fahrn se die ganze Zeit nur Treppen   *



ich hasse treppen fahren  
das wiederrum, kann man aber mit 20" wohl genauso schnell?


----------



## ylfcm (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *
> 
> weil man da mehr trappen muss? oder steh ich jetz voll auf'm schlauch   nen kleines rad muss sich ja viel öfters drehn um die gleiche distanz zurückzulegen..
> ...



dazu gibt es ja die sogenannte übersetzung. wird wohl kaum einer 1/1 fahren ;>


----------



## Chaka-Checka (12. Januar 2004)

musst ja auch immer das letzte wort haben, oder?  
jetzt werden erstmal pegs für meinen cruiser bestellt


----------



## kater (13. Januar 2004)

Teeren und Federn sollte man dich! Einfach so gegen die Tradition zu verstossen. Cruiser sind zum Racen da, BMX für den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Teeren und Federn sollte man dich! Einfach so gegen die Tradition zu verstossen. Cruiser sind zum Racen da, BMX für den Rest.



man man man.. krieg gleich n anfall.. läuft ihr alle mit scheukappen durch die gegend?
also mir macht es sehr viel spaß mitm cruiser zu streeten... und mein cruiser ist hauptsächlich für dirt und street gedacht... auch wenn man damit noch sicher spaß haben kann auf ner rennstrecke..

warum beisst ihr euch eigentlich so an der meinung fest? klar, nen 20" is nunmal eher für street etc. gedacht.. aber dass cruiser nur für den race gebrauch da sind is hirnrissig..

also.. scheuklappen runter und überlegt euch die sache nochmal..


----------



## evil_rider (13. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Teeren und Federn sollte man dich! Einfach so gegen die Tradition zu verstossen. Cruiser sind zum Racen da, BMX für den Rest.




genau... das solltest du nurnoch 4 pegs und 2 bremsen fahren, und tufwheels ebenfalls 1t-tlg. kurbeln nicht zuvergessen, und vergiss dann bitte deine neonfarbenden clothes net....

manman, du laberst manchmal aber auch gaga


----------



## kater (14. Januar 2004)

Schlimm. Forenkinder verstehen Ironie wohl nur mit entsprechendem Tag.

Rate mal, woher der Cruiser kommt: Aus dem Raceumfeld... Nur soviel dazu. Kauf dir eine Cruiser, wenn du willst. Stört mich ja nicht und du wirst unglücklich.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (14. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm. Forenkinder verstehen Ironie wohl nur mit entsprechendem Tag.
> 
> Rate mal, woher der Cruiser kommt: Aus dem Raceumfeld... Nur soviel dazu. Kauf dir eine Cruiser, wenn du willst. Stört mich ja nicht und du wirst unglücklich.



lol.. hab doch schon lang nen cruiser und ich bin nicht unglücklich 
bin nur unglücklich mit meiner schulter.. die is heut wieder rausgesprungen 

btw du hirsch.. bmx war ursprünglich auch race...


----------



## kater (14. Januar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> lol.. hab doch schon lang nen cruiser und ich bin nicht unglücklich
> bin nur unglücklich mit meiner schulter.. die is heut wieder rausgesprungen
> 
> btw du hirsch.. bmx war ursprünglich auch race...



Dann hast du aber gute Drogen. BMX ursprünglich Race? Errm...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (14. Januar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du aber gute Drogen. BMX ursprünglich Race? Errm...



is nunmal so... bicycle motocross.. sagt wohl auch ziemlich aus von was es abgeleitet ist.. 
oder schau doch einfach in die sprung5 dvd specials rein..  und guck was die kleinen gemacht haben als die ersten bmx rauskamen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Januar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> is nunmal so... bicycle motocross.. sagt wohl auch ziemlich aus von was es abgeleitet ist..
> oder schau doch einfach in die sprung5 dvd specials rein..  und guck was die kleinen gemacht haben als die ersten bmx rauskamen



Ich muss dich da leider korrigieren...
Die ersten BMX entstanden aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, der da wäre daß sich einige Jungs in den Staaten keine Cross-Maschinen leisten konnten,aber trotzdem durchs Gelände heizen wollten.

Also rüsteten sie sich Britscooter bzw. Bonanza Bikes so um, das sie gelände und sprungtauglich wurden...so entstand BMX.

Das Rennen fahren mit BMX entwickelte sich parallel mit dem Freestyle.
Kannst dir dazu auch das Rad! Movie von 1986 anschauen, den ersten BMX-Spielfilm überhaupt, wo unter anderem schon eine große Masse an Flatland Tricks, und auch diverse Airs (bis hin zum 540 und zum Backflip) präsentiert werden...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Evil24Style (14. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dich da leider korrigieren...
> Die ersten BMX entstanden aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, der da wäre daß sich einige Jungs in den Staaten keine Cross-Maschinen leisten konnten,aber trotzdem durchs Gelände heizen wollten.
> 
> Also rüsteten sie sich Britscooter bzw. Bonanza Bikes so um, das sie gelände und sprungtauglich wurden...so entstand BMX.
> ...



naja, eigentlich war flatland das erste große was auf dem 20" gemacht wurde.

danach kam nach und nach street/ramp.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Januar 2004)

Evil24Style schrieb:
			
		

> naja, eigentlich war flatland das erste große was auf dem 20" gemacht wurde.
> 
> danach kam nach und nach street/ramp.



Kannst du das belegen?
Leute wie Kevin Gutierrez und Eddy Fiola sagen etwas anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. Januar 2004)

also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das die erste 20" disziplin die bewertet wurde racing ist..


----------



## ylfcm (15. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das belegen?


 wie kannst du es wagen unserem traumprinzen unwissenheit zu unterstellen? :>



			
				evil_ego schrieb:
			
		

> nun denke mal nach wer am meisten weiß über bikes im schnitt.... ups, bin ja ich selber.
> 
> welch zufall.
> man kanns auch so sagen: *ich bin der eine, der viele ist. Ich bin der Anfang und das Ende.*


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Januar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das die erste 20" disziplin die bewertet wurde racing ist..



Das ist auch korrekt, denn Freestyle wurde ursprünglich nur in der Freizeit gefahren (die meisten Jugendlichen waren ja auch Racer,weil das damals mit die einzige Möglichkeit war, Coverage in Sachen BMX zu bekommen) und Freestyle Contests entwickelten sich erst später.

Die Entwicklung nahm dennoch parallel ihren Verlauf, Race ist eben früher anhand von zu Papier gebrachten Ergebnissen deklariert. In der Ride war im letzten Jahr eine große Serie über die Anfänge des BMX, unter anderem mit coolem Bildmaterial, wie die US-Boys in den späten 70ern mit umgerüsteten Schwinn Stingrays (wär doch auch ma was für unseren Asco1  ) über selbstgeschippte Trails sprangen,während in UK auf Bonanzas Fahrschule betrieben wurde...

Mir fällt auf das ich ziemlich offtopic gehe aber ich glaub das geht für uns in diesem Fall in Ordnung weil das ursprüngliche Thema eh gegessen ist


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt auf das ich ziemlich offtopic gehe aber ich glaub das geht für uns in diesem Fall in Ordnung weil das ursprüngliche Thema eh gegessen ist


egaal.. das thema is auch lustig


----------



## Evil24Style (15. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das belegen?
> Leute wie Kevin Gutierrez und Eddy Fiola sagen etwas anderes...




ja... ich habe letztens aller finsterste videos gesehn wo ich dachte ich erblinde :kotz:
mit fiesesten klamotten und naga,  pegs würde ich es net nennen, waren wohl eher fußrasten von motorrad


----------

